
Announcing the Matterport3D Dataset of Labeled 3D Spaces for Machine Learning - llebttam
https://medium.com/@llebttam_45762/announcing-the-matterport3d-research-dataset-815cae932939
======
subcosmos
This is rad! Got any ideas of stuff that can be done with this using Keras?

~~~
llebttam
Lots of things! Since 3D convolutional networks are very limited in their
maximum resolution, most of the interesting things you can do involve learning
on RGB+D images via a 2D CNN. A lot of tasks on images (segmentation,
identification etc) are easier when you have even partial depth data as input.

~~~
llebttam
If you didn't see the link to the paper, it's here:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1709.06158.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1709.06158.pdf) A
wide range of usecases are discussed there.

